# Moebius. Η αναχώρηση στα άστρα



## Earion (Apr 9, 2012)

Στις 10 του περασμένου Μαρτίου έφυγε από τη ζωή ένα μεγάλο όνομα της ένατης τέχνης, ο Ζαν Ζιρώ, ένας προικισμένος δημιουργός κόμιξ που έγινε πασίγνωστος και αγαπητός με το ψευδώνυμο *Μέμπιους*. Όσοι από μας τον έζησαν είναι πρέπον να του αφιερώσουμε μια στιγμή ενθύμησης, αποχαιρετώντας τον, καθώς αναχωρεί από τον πλανήτη Γη για την ατέρμονη περιπλάνηση που τόσο ονειρεύτηκε και βάλθηκε να αποτυπώσει στα καρέ του. Όσοι δεν τον γνώρισαν, μπορούν να μάθουν κάτι γι’ αυτόν από ένα σημείωμα που έγραψε με σεβασμό ο Ηλίας Κανέλλης στα _Νέα_ (Σάββατο 17 Μαρτίου 2012).

*MOEBIUS

Ο μετρ της επιστημονικής φαντασίας*

του Ηλία Κανέλλη​
Η ευκολότερη προσέγγιση στο έργο ενός καλλιτέχνη των κόμικς, συγγραφέα σεναρίων ή/και σχεδιαστή, είναι ο συσχετισμός του με την παιδική και τη νεανική ηλικία. Τι ωραία που ήταν τότε, όταν γνωρίζαμε διάφορα ωραία πράγματα κι ανάμεσά τους και τα κόμικς –-που για την ισοπεδωτική λογική των κλισέ είναι ή τα «Μίκυ Μάους», εικονογραφημένα δηλαδή για παιδιά, ή «ψαγμένες» και ανατρεπτικές αφηγήσεις, αντικείμενο μύησης σε κάποιου τύπου αδιευκρίνιστη ριζοσπαστικότητα κυρίως εφήβων ή και λίγο μεγαλύτερων.

Ίσως γι’ αυτό, τα περισσότερα κείμενα που είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας μετά τον θάνατο του Μόμπιους, του περίφημου Γάλλου καλλιτέχνη των κόμικς, ήταν συνδυασμένα με έναν αποχαιρετισμό στην εξεγερμένη εφηβεία προσώπων τα οποία δεν χρειάστηκε να αναμετρηθούν ξανά με τα ερεθίσματα που πήραν τότε –-λες και η εφηβεία είναι παρένθεση σε μια κατά τα άλλα τακτοποιημένη ζωή. Ο Μόμπιους όμως δεν είναι από τα πρόσωπα που υπακούουν στα στερεότυπα. Κάθε άλλο. Η ζωή του άλλωστε ήταν γεμάτη αλλαγές, αναθεωρήσεις, απορρίψεις, νέα ξεκινήματα. Στα κόμικς, που επέλεξε να είναι η δουλειά του, έγινε παγκοσμίως διάσημος για τις ιστορίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας και, κυρίως, το «Ινκάλ», από τα χαρακτηριστικότερα κόμικς αφηγήματα της δεκαετίας του 1980. Δεν ήταν μόνο η πολυπλοκότητα των ιστοριών του, που ωστόσο δεν αφαιρούσε τίποτα από τη γοητεία τους. Ήταν και η πολυπλοκότητα των σχεδίων του, σε συνδυασμό με τη φινέτσα τους. Χρησιμοποιούσε απλό πενάκι και, με μεγάλη υπομονή, σε κάθε καρέ που ζωγράφιζε κατάφερνε να χωρέσει άπειρα επίπεδα, πρόσωπα με παράξενες στολές και καρικατουρίστικα χαρακτηριστικά, αλλόκοτα ζώα, περίπλοκες μηχανές. Και ύστερα, με την προσθήκη των χρωμάτων, τα σχέδια αυτά αποκτούσαν διαύγεια και φωτεινότητα, παράξενη διαύγεια και ακόμα πιο παράξενη φωτεινότητα δεδομένου ότι οι κόσμοι που επινοούσε ήταν εφιαλτικές δυστοπίες ενός φανταστικού μέλλοντος.

Αλλά, βεβαίως, όλα είχαν αρχίσει πολύ διαφορετικά.

*Ένας αντιήρωας των γουέστερν*

Ο νεαρός Ζαν Ζιρό που γεννήθηκε το 1938 στη Γαλλία, όπου και σπούδασε καλλιτεχνικά μαθήματα, άρχισε να δουλεύει στα κόμικς πριν τελειώσει τη σχολή. Ζωγράφιζε ιστορίες γουέστερν για την επιβίωση μέχρι να έρθει η ώρα να καταταγεί στο στρατό (υπηρέτησε στην Αλγερία). Επέστρεψε στις αρχές του 1961 στο Παρίσι και ξαναβρήκε τους παλιούς του φίλους, ξαναγύρισε δηλαδή στα γουέστερν κόμικς.

Τη δεκαετία του 1960 στη Γαλλία δέσποζε ένα περιοδικό κόμικς που φιλοξενούσε ιστορίες σπουδαίων καλλιτεχνών, εμπνευσμένων από την καθαρότητα της βελγικής σχολής αλλά όχι μόνο: το περιοδικό _Pilote_. Με συνεργάτη στο σενάριο τον Ζαν-Μισέλ Σαρλιέ, άρχισε σε αυτό το θρυλικό περιοδικό να δημοσιεύει σε συνέχειες τη σειρά «Φορτ Ναβάχο». Επεισόδιο το επεισόδιο, το σχέδιό του εξελίχθηκε, χειραφετήθηκε από τις επιρροές του, έγινε αναγνωρίσιμο. Το 1963 ήταν η χρονιά του λοχαγού Μπλούμπερι, ενός υποδειγματικού αντιήρωα στην άγρια Δύση, που... έφερνε πολύ στον σταρ του κινηματογραφικού νέου κύματος Ζαν-Πολ Μπελμοντό. Οι ιστορίες του Μπλούμπερι, σε σχέδιο του Ζιρό, συνεχίστηκαν έως το 1973.

Στο μεταξύ όμως, τη δεκαετία του 1960 η Γαλλία δονούνταν από ρεύματα αμφισβήτησης και χειραφέτησης που, μοιραία, αν δεν είναι μηδενιστικά και καταστροφικά, ευνοούν τις πρωτοπορίες και τη δημιουργία. Τότε, μεταξύ των άλλων, εμφανίστηκαν και προσωπικότητες όπως οι σαρκαστές γελοιογράφοι και δημιουργοί σατιρικών κόμικς Ρέιζερ και Βολινσκί. Το ίδιο διάστημα κυκλοφόρησαν και πολλά περιοδικά που έδιναν έμφαση στην πολιτική κριτική, στα κόμικς και την πολιτική γελοιογραφία. Ανάμεσά τους και το «βίαιο, βρώμικο και κακό» _Hara-Kiri_, απ’ όπου ο Ζιρό πέρασε προκειμένου να δοκιμάσει την τύχη του στην πολιτική γελοιογραφία. Δημοσίευσε 21 στριπ στη διάρκεια δύο χρόνων, το 1963-64, και ηθελημένα, για να μην αναγνωρίζεται εύκολα το αλλαγμένο εικονογραφικό στυλ του, υπέγραφε με το ψευδώνυμο Μόμπιους. Το ψευδώνυμο που το εγκατέλειψε μαζί με την καριέρα του στην πολιτική καρικατούρα, για να το ανασύρει πολύ αργότερα, ώριμος πια και χειραφετημένος και από το σχέδιο για την επιβίωση και από τα κόμικς κατά παραγγελία. 

Με άλλα λόγια, μεροδούλι μεροφάι τέλος στα μέσα της επόμενης δεκαετίας, το 1975.

*Ψυχεδέλεια και φαντασία*

Τη χρονιά εκείνη χρειάστηκε να ανασύρει από το χρονοντούλαπο το ψευδώνυμο Μόμπιους, για να μπορεί να υπογράφει τις δουλειές του όχι πια σε καουμπόικες ιστορίες ούτε σε αμφίβολης απήχησης πολιτικές καρικατούρες, αλλά σε νέες ιστορίες που θα αντλούσαν από την επιστημονική φαντασία. Με τρεις φίλους του, τον Ζαν-Πιερ Ντιονέ, τον Μπερνάρ Φαρκάς και τον πολύ σημαντικό σχεδιαστή Φιλίπ Ντρουιγιέ, ίδρυσαν έναν καινούργιο εκδοτικό οίκο που ειδικευόταν στα καλλιτεχνικά κόμικς. Ο οίκος λεγόταν Les Humanoides Associés και από αυτόν άρχισε να κυκλοφορεί ένα νέο περιοδικό που έμελλε να γίνει θρύλος, το _Metal Hurland_.

Ήταν ένα έντυπο που κυρίως δημοσίευε κόμικς φαντασίας και έγινε πολύ γρήγορα πολύ δημοφιλές· κυκλοφόρησε μάλιστα και στην Αμερική με μεταφρασμένες τις πρωτότυπες ιστορίες του ως _Heavy Metal_. Εκεί ο Μόμπιους έκανε μια από τις μεγαλύτερες επιτυχίες του, τη σειρά «Αρζάχ».

Η σειρά δημοσιεύθηκε, ως κόμικς χωρίς λόγια, σε συνέχειες στο περιοδικό και θεωρήθηκε η ευρωπαϊκή απάντηση στα αμερικανικά κόμικς με υπερήρωες που ήδη είχαν αρχίσει να δεσπόζουν παγκοσμίως ως απόλυτα σήματα της ποπ κουλτούρας. Περιέγραφε το ιπτάμενο ταξίδι του κεντρικού ήρωα, ο οποίος ταξίδευε πετώντας σκαρφαλωμενος σε έναν πτεροδάκτυλο, πάνω από τοπία ενός φανταστικού κόσμου με πολλά φουτουριστικά στοιχεία. Σαν ένα ταξίδι προς την αιωνιότητα ή σαν μια ψυχεδελική εμπειρία χωρίς αρχή, μέση και τέλος. Ο Μόμπιους εντυπωσίασε. Και συνέχισε να εντυπωσιάζει όταν άρχισε να σχεδιάζει το «Ινκάλ» –-και αυτή τη φορά ήταν ταξίδι σε έναν φανταστικό κόσμο, με σύνθετη πλοκή και πολλή πρόζα. Αλλά πάντα με την ίδια κομψότητα στην απόδοση του εφιάλτη.

Το οριακό αυτό κόμικς αποθεώθηκε παντού. Μεταφράστηκε και εκδόθηκε σε πολλές γλώσ-σες (και στα ελληνικά, αρχικά από τις εκδόσεις Παρά Πέντε, αργότερα από τις Μαμούθ) και, ακόμα και σήμερα, συνεχίζει να είναι κόμικς αναφοράς. Πιθανόν χάρη σε αυτή τη σειρά τον πρόσεξαν και στην άλλη ακτή του Ατλαντικού, στη μεγάλη εκδοτική εταιρεία κόμικς Marvel.

Τελείωνε η δεκαετία του 1980 και, χάρη σε μερικούς ανατροπείς όπως ο Φρανκ Μίλερ, τα κόμικς με υπερήρωες άρχιζαν να γίνονται σύνθετα, εικαστικά ανήσυχα, πολιτικά ανατρεπτικά και, κυρίως, να επιδιώκουν να μετατραπούν σε κόμικς του δημιουργού –-αντί για ιστορίες συνταγών με σχεδιαστές ανέμπνευστους διεκπεραιωτές. Το 1988 και το 1989 ο Μόμπιους συνεργάστηκε με τον παλαίμαχο σεναριογράφο και εκ των ιδρυτών της Marvel Σταν Λι, για να δώσουν νέα πνοή σε έναν δευτερεύοντα ήρωα της εταιρείας, τον Silver Surfer, έναν μοναχικό ταξιδευτή με ιστιοσανίδα στην απεραντοσύνη του Γαλαξία. Η συ-νεργασία εκείνη απέφερε στον Μόμπιους και το μεγάλο βραβείο Αϊσνερ, το Όσκαρ των κόμικς.

Ο Μόμπιους βρισκόταν στο απόγειο της αποδοχής, που την ενίσχυε η συνεργασία του σε σημαντικές κινηματογραφικές ταινίες επιστημονικής φαντασίας: έκανε στόριμπορντ στον _Άλιεν_ του Ρίντλεϊ Σκοτ, στον _Τρον_ της εταιρείας Ντίσνεϊ, στο _Πέμπτο στοιχείο_ του Λικ Μπεσόν και σε πολλά ακόμα κινηματογραφικά εγχειρήματα. Σημαντική είναι η συνεισφορά του και στο γιαπωνέζικο φιλμ κινούμενων σχεδίων με ήρωα τον Μικρό Νέμο, ένα από τα πιο πρωτοποριακά κόμικς όλων των εποχών, που συγγενεύει ιδιαίτερα με τις δικές του ψυχεδελικές εικόνες. 

Ο Ζαν Ζιρό, ο Μόμπιους μιας από τις πιο γόνιμες περιόδους των κόμικς για ενηλίκους, πέθανε στις 10 Μαρτίου 2012. Υπήρξε πρωτοπόρος. Ανήσυχος, συστηματικός, τολμηρός. Δεν δίσταζε να αλλάζει, να αρχίζει από την αρχή. Ρίσκαρε. Πρωτίστως, δεν βολεύτηκε ποτέ με την απλοϊκότητα. Ήταν σύνθετος και πολύπλοκος. Ακόμα κι αν δεν το πιστέψουν οι οπαδοί των κλισέ, των εύκολων κατατάξεων και των τακτοποιημένων ιδεών, η γοητεία του ήταν συνυφασμένη με αυτή την πολυπλοκότητα. Μπορούμε πάντα να την ανακαλύψουμε.​




Αιών παις εστί παίζων πεττεύων​


----------



## Marinos (Apr 27, 2012)

Να πάρει η ευχή, τώρα τόδα. Μέγιστος.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2021)

Don Quijote de la Fuma


----------

